# Chargriller



## FrankZ (Dec 18, 2009)

I have a Chargriller "Super Pro" with side box.  It is charcoal and not automatic like some of the smokers you will find.  You can grill on it, or smoke with it.

It really isn't that hard to learn how to use and once you get a feel for controlling the heat it is pretty nice.

I was at Lowes today and there was a sale on the grill for $99 (regularly $139)  and the side box is $69.


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 20, 2009)

I have a Chargriller, too, with the side box.  Only problem I've had with it are the cheap wheels that got flats on them and had to be replaced with sturdier wheels.  My unit is more than 5 years old and maybe they put better wheels on them now.  The ones on mine were molded plastic.


----------



## FrankZ (Dec 20, 2009)

Mine are molded plastic too.  I haven't had any issues with them yet.  I also don't move the thing around much, too heavy.


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 20, 2009)

FrankZ said:


> Mine are molded plastic too. I haven't had any issues with them yet. I also don't move the thing around much, too heavy.


 
How old is your grill?  Maybe yours is newer than mine and has stronger wheels.  Or maybe yours is older than mine and they have "cheapened down" the wheels on newer models?

You know, now that I think about it, rather than buying new wheels on my own, I should have complained to the company and seen if they would have sent me a replacement set.

Frank:  In one respect, I think your comment is a little misleading and perhaps would discourage someone from buying this unit.  I agree with you that this grill is heavy.....which means it is well built and sturdy and will not burn out in a couple of years.  But......with the wheels, it is not particularly difficult to move around in my opinion, at least as long as it is on a hard surface.  I keep mine in the garage and move it out onto the concrete driveway when cooking.  No problem moving it at all,  A lot of those kettle type smokers and the electric ones won't have wheels at all and will be much more cumbersome to move around.  On top of that,. the electric ones will have to be used near an outdoor electrical outlet or they will need to have a heavy duty extension cord available.... that also is an inconvenience.      

I can see where it would be somewhat more difficult to move if it were being used on a stone or brick patio or needed to be moved around over a grass surface.


----------



## FrankZ (Dec 20, 2009)

Randy_ said:


> How old is your grill?  Maybe yours is newer than mine and has stronger wheels.  Or maybe yours is older than mine and they have "cheapened down" the wheels on newer models?



Oh I got it just a few months ago.  



Randy_ said:


> You know, now that I think about it, rather than buying new wheels on my own, I should have complained to the company and seen if they would have sent me a replacement set.



I have had a couple issues and the company has sent replacement parts quickly and without hassle.

You should have called.  



Randy_ said:


> Frank:  In one respect, I think your comment is a little misleading and perhaps would discourage someone from buying this unit.  I agree with you that this grill is heavy.....which means it is well built and sturdy and will not burn out in a couple of years.  But......with the wheels, it is not particularly difficult to move around in my opinion, at least as long as it is on a hard surface.  I keep mine in the garage and move it out onto the concrete driveway when cooking.  No problem moving it at all,  A lot of those kettle type smokers and the electric ones won't have wheels at all and will be much more cumbersome to move around.  On top of that,. the electric ones will have to be used near an outdoor electrical outlet or they will need to have a heavy duty extension cord available.... that also is an inconvenience.
> 
> I can see where it would be somewhat more difficult to move if it were being used on a stone or brick patio or needed to be moved around over a grass surface.




We have it on a paver patio and it can be a bit of a hassle between weight and the space between the pavers catching the wheels.  

It is a benefit to have the weight as it helps with heat moderation, especially while smoking.


----------



## bakechef (Dec 20, 2009)

As much as I love cooking with charcoal I really don't have the patience for it, LOL!  I find that I use the gas grill much more often.

I have the gas Char Griller and feel that it was a tremendous bargain @ $189, it is by far the sturdiest grill in its price range, most in the sub $400 range are just flimsy, I shopped around and this grill won me over.  The enamel cast iron grill grates are a feature that isn't often found on a grill in this price range.  Another thing that I love is that you can get this thing heated to around 700 degrees for a nice sear. I want to put my pizza stone in it and see how nicely it cooks a pizza, with its heavy thick metal lid it seems like it would be ideal for baking.

I also love the fact that just about every piece of the grill is replaceable, easy ordered through the manufacturer's website.


----------



## FrankZ (Dec 20, 2009)

I find that I can be ready to grill from cover off in about 20 minutes.  Sometimes I don't have enough patience and start the charcoal too soon.


----------



## bakechef (Dec 20, 2009)

well on a weeknight it is just easier to light up the gas grill, and I don't end up smelling like smoke.  I felt that going through the trouble of lighting charcoal just to cook two burgers seemed like a waste.  I have to keep my grill on a wooden deck and I didn't like to have hot coals smoldering for hours after, just my luck we would get some wind gust that would knock over the weber and burn the place down!  We get some freakish storms here in the summer in NC.


----------



## FrankZ (Dec 20, 2009)

Charcoal isn't for everyone or every situation.  I do have a gas grill on the boat cause for basically the same reasons.  I am horrible with it (other than burgers) but I am working on it.


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 21, 2009)

Well, Frank, maybe you have something to look forward to.  My molded plastic wheels developed flat spots on them while the smoker was sitting idle over the winter.  Since the wheels are on the fire box end of the unit there is a lot more weight on them than if they were on the other end.

The replacement wheels I bought were about the same diameter as the originals but were solid hard rubber tires on steel rims.  Bought them at one of the borgs for maybe 5 bucks apiece.  That may have been a mistake as even these wheels have developed flat spots, though not not nearly so bad as the plastic ones.

If I have to replace them again, I will spend a little more money and purchase the small pneumatic tires like one finds on wheel barrows.  Something like that would be good for you, too; because a tire like that would handle the rough surface of your patio or even a lawn.


----------

